# Problem solved for KTP3AT



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I went to Target and bought a digital camera case that is big enough for my KTP3AT. It's a little tight as far as zipping it and I probably will keep looking but it works for now. It just looks like an ordinary camera case on my belt. It's big enough for my extra mag and could hold two more. 

A concealed OWB without the need for cover clothing.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I done tried that out and found it takes way to long to get my gun into action with any type of zippered case. I just carry my .3AT in my front pocket. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

They're small, plastic, look like a toy.

Just hook it to a heavy gold chain, call it jewelry, and no one will know!

:smt023

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I done tried that out and found it takes way to long to get my gun into action with any type of zippered case. I just carry my .3AT in my front pocket. Good luck with yours.


Ya, I noticed that. For now it will do. Sounds like I need to dust of the sewing machine and get creative.


----------

